# 75g sump complete w/pics



## 15''oscar (May 9, 2008)

here is a few pics of the complete look.each chamber measures 16x18x15"


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

what size tank is it connected to? a 75gal sump is huge


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah that is huge, some LFS's have one's this size to run their system...


----------



## 15''oscar (May 9, 2008)

the sump will be my only means of filtration for my 180g tank


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Sweet. The more water you can put in the system the healthier it is for your fish and the more fish you can get in your tank. Good job.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I would have tried to hide that thing behind a wall but props to you for increasing the water capacity.


----------



## 15''oscar (May 9, 2008)

thanks ya ill be putting the filter under my tank saturday/as well as painting the 180g tank.


----------

